# Mosaic pins?



## apicius9 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi, I am starting to run low on mosaic pin material (after using what I had for hidden pins :slaphead, just wanted to see if anybody has tips for especially pretty ones or if anybody here makes them before I go to Jantz or someplace else. I am looking for 1/4" and usually prefer nickel silver tubes. 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Aug 31, 2011)

Stan mckiernan makes some of the best I have used. His email is [email protected]

Tell him I sent you.
Thanks,
Del


----------

